# الكنيسة الارثوذكسية تجهز لـ" تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*الكنيسة الارثوذكسية تجهز لـ" تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*قامت الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية باعداد  أستمارة لبدء تعداد جديد لعدد  الاقباط في مصر وتقوم كل إيبارشية بتوزيعها  علي الكنائس التابعة لها ؛  ويقوم خدام الكنائس بتوزيعها علي الاقباط  التابعين للكنيسة في منازلهم لملئ  الاستمارة التي تشمل بيانات كل فرد من  حيث العنوان وبيانات  محل الاقامة  كاملة و الاسم الرباعي ورقم بطاقة الرقم  القومي وتاريخ أصدارها  وتاريخ  الميلاد والحالة الاجتماعية والمؤهل  والوظيفة ووسائل الاتصال (المحمول  والبريد الالكتروني )*
* ليتم بعدها تسليم الاستمارات للكنيسة ثم تقوم بدورها لتسليمها للمطرانية ثم للمقر البابوي.*

* وبدءت عملية توزيع الاستمارات منذ شهر ببعض محافظات الصعيد وجاري توزيعها   علي نطاق الجمهورية . وأشار مصدر كنسي الي ان نتيجة التعداد من المتوقع أن   تظهر بعد شهر لمعرفة أحدث تعداد للاقباط التابعين للكنيسة القبطية   الارثوذكسية .*
* 




*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*طيب و إه حال باقى المسيحيين المصريين؟؟ من روم ارثوذوكس و كاتوليك و بروتستانت؟؟ ما هم ابناء الرب بردو...مش يعدوهم ليه؟*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طيب و إه حال باقى المسيحيين المصريين؟؟ من روم ارثوذوكس و كاتوليك و بروتستانت؟؟ ما هم ابناء الرب بردو...مش يعدوهم ليه؟*


 *صدقنى أخويا أنا سألت نفسى السؤال ده ومش عارفله إجابة
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*



طيب و إه حال باقى المسيحيين المصريين؟؟ من روم ارثوذوكس و كاتوليك و بروتستانت؟؟ ما هم ابناء الرب بردو...مش يعدوهم ليه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعدوا نفسهم ...

الكنيسة الارثوذكسية بتحاول تعد رعاياها .. ايه المشكلة ؟
كل واحد ادرى بداره*


----------



## girgis2 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*صورة الاستمارة مكتوب عليها : استمارة افتقاد

يعني مخالفة للعنوان اللي بيقول تعداد الأقباط كلهم اللي في مصر

ياريت يا أخ يوسطس تجيبلنا مصدر الخبر

وياريت يا جماعة محدش ياخد استمارات ويملاها ويسلمها الا للكنيسة فقط
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*من فضلك الخبر مهم وخطير محتاج لتأكيد من مصدر موثوق بيه ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*الكنيسة الارثوذكسية تجهز لـ" تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر

 										 الاربعاء										٢٦										اكتوبر 										٢٠١١ -  										٠٩: 			 							١٠  										ص										+02:00										CEST									 







 
 


كتب مايكل فارس
قامت الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية باعداد أستمارة لبدء تعداد جديد لعدد   الاقباط في مصر وتقوم كل إيبارشية بتوزيعها علي الكنائس التابعة لها ؛   ويقوم خدام الكنائس بتوزيعها علي الاقباط التابعين للكنيسة في منازلهم لملئ   الاستمارة التي تشمل بيانات كل فرد من حيث العنوان وبيانات  محل الاقامة   كاملة و الاسم الرباعي ورقم بطاقة الرقم القومي وتاريخ أصدارها  وتاريخ   الميلاد والحالة الاجتماعية والمؤهل والوظيفة ووسائل الاتصال (المحمول   والبريد الالكتروني )
ليتم بعدها تسليم الاستمارات للكنيسة ثم تقوم بدورها لتسليمها للمطرانية ثم للمقر البابوي.

وبدءت عملية توزيع الاستمارات منذ شهر ببعض محافظات الصعيد وجاري توزيعها   علي نطاق الجمهورية . وأشار مصدر كنسي الي ان نتيجة التعداد من المتوقع أن   تظهر بعد شهر لمعرفة أحدث تعداد للاقباط التابعين للكنيسة القبطية   الارثوذكسية .
**



*​* 


الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل في حد ممكن يقول لي ليه التعداد دا هايكون النتيجة بتاعته أقل من الحقيقي فعلا ؟ 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *هل في حد ممكن يقول لي ليه التعداد دا هايكون النتيجة بتاعته أقل من الحقيقي فعلا ؟
> *



علشان مش هتوصل لكل الناس  
وغير كدة  هتكون لناس المعروفه بس 
وفي ناس مش بتروح الكنيسة 
وفي طوائف تانيه 
اسباب كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2011)

من زمان والورقة دى بتجيلنا

بالضبط زى ما قال اوريجانوس


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*يا جماعة بالفعل الاستمارة اتوزعت على كل الايبارشيات ووصلتلنا فى البيت ومليناها و الكلام ده ملهوش معنى غير الحصر*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> علشان مش هتوصل لكل الناس
> وغير كدة  هتكون لناس المعروفه بس
> وفي ناس مش بتروح الكنيسة
> وفي طوائف تانيه
> اسباب كتير


*إجابة نموذجية *


----------



## Basilius (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*ده غير المتنصرين 
والمهاجرين *


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*في مصر المتنصرين أعداد هائلة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أكتوبر 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *ده غير المتنصرين
> والمهاجرين *



*صحيح *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تعداد المسيحين فى مصر لن يقل عن 25% من تعداد الشعب المصرى


----------



## مسلم 1483 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*والله لو يعملوا تعداد للمسيحين مع المهاجرين والمتنصرين عند العرب، لينصدموا كلهم وبدل الخوف من اسم المسيح الي فيهم راح يرتعبوا فور سماع اسمه المجيد. بس ما علينا، خليهم يسمعوا الي بدهم يسمعوه هلأ بس زي ما قلت من قبل، راح يجي اليوم الي يسمعوا فيه الي ما كانوا متوقعينه. ربنا موجود. *


----------



## مسلم 1483 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعداد جديد" للاقباط في مصر*

*صح انا كمان مستغرب. يعني انا مسيحي انجيلي ولو كنت في مصر مش راح اصير مسيحي يعني ولا إيش؟ المسيحين مسيحين يا إخوان. شو يعني هلأ الكاثوليكي او الانجيلي لا يؤمن بالمسيح، كلنا في المسيح واحد، لا يوجد منا من ينكر الوهية المسيح وفدائه لنا. كلنا مسيحين ونفتخر. لازم نتطلع للي بجمعنا مو الي بفرقنا. كلناااااااااااااا في المسيح وااااااااااحد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أكتوبر 2011)

> *صح انا كمان مستغرب. يعني انا  مسيحي انجيلي ولو كنت في مصر مش راح اصير مسيحي يعني ولا إيش؟ المسيحين  مسيحين يا إخوان. شو يعني هلأ الكاثوليكي او الانجيلي لا يؤمن بالمسيح،  كلنا في المسيح واحد، لا يوجد منا من ينكر الوهية المسيح وفدائه لنا. كلنا  مسيحين ونفتخر. لازم نتطلع للي بجمعنا مو الي بفرقنا. كلناااااااااااااا في  المسيح وااااااااااحد.*


*
اخي الحبيب ، لا يوجد هذا الفكر في كل الموضوع اخي الحبيب ، حضرتك اسأت الفهم ، تكلمنا عن " بقية الطوائف غير الأرثوذكسية " لأن الخبر يقول ان التعداد سيكون من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فقط ، فاحببنا ان نقول ان المسيحيين الكاثوليك و و و و و لن يؤخذوا في العد ، لان القائم على هذا العد هو جهة ارثوذكسية فستعد الأرثوذكس ..
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]99YcVA_8aZs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> اخي الحبيب ، لا يوجد هذا الفكر في كل الموضوع اخي الحبيب ، حضرتك اسأت الفهم ، تكلمنا عن " بقية الطوائف غير الأرثوذكسية " لأن الخبر يقول ان التعداد سيكون من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فقط ، فاحببنا ان نقول ان المسيحيين الكاثوليك و و و و و لن يؤخذوا في العد ، لان القائم على هذا العد هو جهة ارثوذكسية فستعد الأرثوذكس ..
> *


*كلام سليم** ربنا يباركك أخويا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*افتكر علشان التعداد ينتج عنه رقم صحيح لازم باقى الكنائس تسرع بعمل تعداد لشعبها ويكون ف ربط ما بين كل الطوائف للحصول ع الرقم الحقيقى والنهائى لمسيحيين مصر وكمان لازم عمل حصر لاقباط المهجر والا كده مش هيكون الا تعداد وهمى*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *افتكر علشان التعداد ينتج عنه رقم صحيح لازم باقى الكنائس تسرع بعمل تعداد لشعبها ويكون ف ربط ما بين كل الطوائف للحصول ع الرقم الحقيقى والنهائى لمسيحيين مصر وكمان لازم عمل حصر لاقباط المهجر والا كده مش هيكون الا تعداد وهمى*


*بضم صوتى لصوتك أختى دونا علشان لو الحصرتم على الأقباط الأرثوذوكس فقط يبقى إحنا بنهدم نفسنا بنفسنا
*​


----------

